# PrePaid Kreditkarte ohne Ausweis und Identität



## 123cc (20 Mai 2007)

Hallo....wie bekomme ich eine Kreditkarte ohne Ausweis und Wohnsitz?? Mit der ich auch Bargeld abheben kann?? Brauche es sehr dringend.


----------



## BenTigger (20 Mai 2007)

*AW: PrePaid Kreditkarte ohne Ausweis und Identität*

Hier ist zwar die Seite forum.computerbetrug.de, das bedeutet aber nicht, das man hier Anleitungen zum betrügen via Computer oder sonstige Hinweise zu dubiosen Praktiken bekommt.


----------

